# A little hill country



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

When the billboards and bs. got you down


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

nice..

how much you want??


----------



## Piggyperch (Dec 28, 2004)

Everybody needs a little hill country sometimes......

Nice pics. what county?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice pics.

A JD similar to the one in the pic is the first vehicle I drove. Well, kinda. My dad had a poppin' johnnie and I used to ride in the seat and help him steer!  I forgot what year model it was...1952 maybe?

Mike


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*hmmm*

Mike I thought when you were a kid it was horse and buggy? :slimer:

Man do I miss our place in the hill country, what a peaceful place. Only place in the state I cant sit in a deer stand without falling smooth out to sleep. Pure serenity.

Zac


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

very nice/


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

1952 is in the ball park my father had a 1937 model we were driving about that time. I longed for the new sleek body style of the pic.

For those of you who don't know ,see that vertical bar with the round knob on top ,just to the right of the bottom of the steering wheel ? Thats the hand clutch push it forward to engage and pull it back to disengage. It had a built in saftey feature if the tractor got in a bad situation say hooking a root with a plow the clutch woud disengage by itself by popping to the rear ,that would keep the tractor from doing a wheelie and falling over on you. The side effects of this were many broken knee caps where that clutch handle ball would knock the schitt out of you. been there done that but just a bad bone bruise for me ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,those were the days.

There wasn't any size or bag limits then either, well there wasn't many boats either.
rotfflmfao

DL


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Gillispie county near harper. Good call, poppin jonnie is what dad always called this one! this is a 1952 B and still runs great we only use this one to mow with and spread seed. Its big brother does all the real work. Deer look in good shape this year, seen a few nice bucks also. Dang I need to get back ! Got the big city blues


----------

